# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Gouldian με κάλους στις πατούσες

## Windsa

Θα ήθελα μια γνώμη από παιδιά που έχουνε αντιμετωπίσει κάτι παρόμοιο.

Ο Bluemis μου (αρσενικό Blue Gouldian) έχει ένα μεγάλο κάλο στη πατούσα. Το έλαβα με αυτό το πρόβλημα από την αρχή. Του έβαλα λιγο αραιωμένο μπεταντίν στι πλιγη για 3 ημέρες ώμος δεν βοήθησε καθόλου. (Παλιά ένα από τα θηλυκά μου είχε μικρούς καλους και στις δυο πατούσες από πολύ ίσιες και στρογγυλές πατήθρες, κα μετά από θεραπεία με μπεταντίν και αλλαγή πατήθρων της πέρασε).

Ετσι ήτανε το ποδαράκι του Bluemi όταν του έβαζα το Betadine:



Τελικά μετά το Betadine δοκίμασα να του βάλλω για 3-4 μέρες μια κρέμα με Tetracycline... Όμως σε λίγες μέρες το ποδαράκι άρχισε να αιματώνει.  Όπου πάταγε άφηνε ένα κόκκινο στρογυλλό σημάδι από αίμα.

Από τότε τον εχω βάλει σε μικρό κλουβάκι μονο του και του βάζω κάθε μέρα Tabernil Pomada, που είναι ειδική κρέμα για πρόβλημα με τη δέρμα των ποδιών και με βιταμίνη A. Σήμερα νομίζω είναι έβδομη μέρα που κάνω αυτή τη θεραπεία. Το ποδαράκι έγινε καλύτερα, όμως δεν περνάει. 
Ετσι είναι τώρα... η πατούσα δε φαίνεται, ώμος ειναι λιγο καλύτερα, απο πάνω ομοσ παραμένει αρκετά πρησμένο:
 

*Τι άλλο μπορώ να του δώσω να περάσει πιο γρήγορα?*

----------


## jk21

πωλινα εχεις το προβλημα που ονομαζεται 

bumblefoot-pododermatitis

http://tiny.cc/a9cv0

αιτια ειναι καποια μολυσνη στην πατουσα συνηθως απο σταφυλοκοκκο αλλα και ισως οχι η καταλληλη πατηθρα.ο αλεξανδρος σε αναλογη περιπτωση σε αλλο φορουμ ειχε μιλησει για χρηση ξυλινης με διαμετρο 12mm (για καναρινι) ,επειδη βοηθα να κατανεμεται το βαρος του πουλιου σε ολο το ποδι και οχι μονο στο κεντρο του.σε περιπτωση αναλογη με τη δικη σου στον ΝΑΜ ΝΑΜ της Σουλας ο γιατρος ειχε συστησει αντιβιωση tabernil antibiotico ή centamicina και ειχε κανει κατι σαν πατουσιτσα απο γαζαπλαστ (που ηταν κομμενος ωστε να περναει ελαφρως μεσα απο τα δακτυλα να μην  τα εμποδιζει και κολλουσε λιγο πιο πανω.ο αλεξανδρος ειχε προτεινει αντιστοιχα στον αλλο φιλο τη χρηση μαλακου υφασματος τυλιγμενου για λιγες μερες στις πατηθρες.

----------


## Windsa

Σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη.

Ναι όντως έτσι λέγεται! Με βοήθησες πολύ!
Τώρα έχω διαβάσει πολλά άρθρα για αυτή τη αρρώστια.

Τρόμαξα λίγο, γραφει ότι σε σοβαρές περιπτώσεις η μόλυνση μπορεί να πάει στο κόκαλο και τότε το πουλάκι μπορεί θα χρειαστεί εγχείρηση και πιθανόν θα χάσει το πόδι.
Σε εμενα φαίνεται σοβαρή περίπτωση.

Από αύριο θα αρχίσω αντιβίωση. Ίσος μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ Bogena Astricyclin? Αν όχι θα πάρω Tabernil Antibiotico.
Θα βάλω φαρδύ πατήθρα και να είναι μαλακή, θα δίνω βιταμίνες και... ο Θεός βοηθός.

----------


## jk21

πωλινα πιστευω η αντιβιωση και οσα αλλα σου προτεινα θα βοηθησουν.ομως σαν αντιβιωση μπορω να σου προτεινω για μια περιπτωση που δεν την ξερω καλα περα απο αυτα που εμαθα προσφατα μονο αυτη που συνεστησε γιατρος προφανως γιατι εχει στο μυαλο του συγκεκριμενη ομαδα μικροβιων.η αστρικικλιν ειναι μια τετρακυκλινη και μαλιστα σε ηπια δοση ,το μισο της σιβοτιν που ειναι το ιδιο σκευασμα σε δραστικη ουσια ,σε διπλασια δοση .εγω δεν θα την εδινα.αν εχεις επαφη με καποιον γιατρο του λες τηλεφωνικα τι εχει το πουλακι (ειμαι κατα 99.99999 σιγουρος οτι ειναι αυτο που σου ειπα ) και σου λεει αν η αστρικικλιν κανει
πχ δες αυτο 

http://www.bcv.asn.au/Antibiotics.htm

καποτε οι τετρακυκλινες ηταν δραστικες ομως οσο εχω διαβασει βλεπω να αναφερεται σε πολλα μερη και στο εθνικο συνταγολογιο

http://eof1.eof.gr/Syntagologio/Chapter5.htm#5111.


 οτι εχουν απο την καταχρηση εξασθενημενη δραση πια σε πολλα μικροβια που αναπτυξαν ανθεκτικα στλεχη εναντι τους

δες και εδω στην αρχη της σελιδας 51

http://www.virbac.gr/p-virbacgrpubgr/pd ... viakaN.pdf

----------


## douke-soula

οπως ειπε και ο Δημητρης ο ναμ ναμ επινε την centamicina (δεν βρικαμε την antibiotico)σε αναλογια 4σταγόνες σε 40ml νερου και ο Ακριβος του ειχε βαλει ενα ναρθηκακι-πατουσακι για να παταει μαλακα τα ποδαρακια του (με λιγη αλοιφη μπεταντιν)
το ποδαρακι του ναμ ναμ δεν ηταν πρησμενο απο πανω

----------


## jk21

ναι σουλα εχει μαλλον επεκταθει η μολυνση .ελπιζω βεβαια η αντιβιωση να κανει δουλεια και η φλεγμονη να υποχωρησει και να μην χρειαστει πιο επωδυνη επεμβαση  :sad:    .δεν ξερω αν καποιος γιατρος θα προτεινε ακομα πιο ισχυρη αντιβιωση

----------


## Windsa

> ο Ακριβος του ειχε βαλει ενα ναρθηκακι-πατουσακι για να παταει μαλακα τα ποδαρακια του (με λιγη αλοιφη μπεταντιν)


Δηλαδή? πως ήτανε? Μπορώ εγώ να το κάνω στο δικό μου?

----------


## jk21

> και ειχε κανει κατι σαν πατουσιτσα απο γαζαπλαστ (που ηταν κομμενος ωστε να περναει ελαφρως μεσα απο τα δακτυλα να μην  τα εμποδιζει και κολλουσε λιγο πιο πανω

----------


## Windsa

λίγο δύσκολο να το φανταστώ... συγγνώμη... 
Υπάρχει καμιά φωτογραφία?

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω αλλα θα προσπαθησω να στο περιγραψω

παρε ενα γαζαπλαστ μακροστενο και κολλα το ενα μερος του στο καλαμι (κνημη ) απο την πισω μερια.φερτο απο την κατω μερια της πατουσας ωστε εκει να υπαρχει το κομματι του που υπαρχει η γαζα του(σαν μαξιλαρακι ).καθως τωρα περναει απο κατω κανε μια τρυπα εκει που περναει το πισω δαχτυλο για να περνα.στην επαναφορα του απο μπροστα το σκιζεις μακροστενα στα δυο και το καθε ενα μερος περναει μεσα απο το μεσαιο και το διπλανο δεξια ή αριστερα δακτυλο.τα γυρναμε προς τα πανω και κολλανε στο μπροστινο μερος της κνημης

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ. Κατάλαβα.
Όμως το δεν ξέρω αν θα το αντέξει το πουλάκι. Πρέπει να κάνω κι αλλαγή κάθε μέρα !!! ... Φοβάμαι να μη μου πεθάνει στα χέρια απο το φόβο. 

Θα δούμε. Θα κάνω οτι μπορώ για να καλυτερέψει ο μικρός μου.
Ευχαριστώ κι πάλι.   ::

----------


## jk21

πωλινα θα μας πει και η σουλα πιστεω ...δεν νομιζω να της ειχε πει για τοσο συχνη αλλαγη.παντως αν δεν μπορει να το κανεις ,κανε αυτο που σου ειπα οτι προτεινε ο αλεξανδρος .ντυσε τις πατηθρες

----------


## douke-soula

το ναρθηκακι το αφησαμε μια βδομαδα το πρωτο και μια βδομαδα το δευτερο (πηγαμε στον γιατρο για να δει πως παει και το αλλαξε)δυστυχως φωτογραφιες δεν εβγαλα, και το τριτο το εβγαλε ο ναμναμ μολις γυρισαμε σπιτι

ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ (ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ MOD ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ )

Η ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 4 ΣΤΑΓΟΝΕΣ ΣΕ 40ML ΝΕΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ 4ML ΣΕ 40 ML ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΛΑΘΟς

----------


## douke-soula

νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσες να ντυσεις με κατι τις πατηθρες γιατι το θεμα ειναι να παταει καπου μαλακα το ποδαρακι του και οχι να ειναι περιορισμενο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ (ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ MOD ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ )
> 
> Η ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 4 ΣΤΑΓΟΝΕΣ ΣΕ 40ML ΝΕΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ 4ML ΣΕ 40 ML ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΛΑΘΟς


οκ Έγινε η διόρθωση.  ::

----------


## Windsa

Σήμερα άλλαξα της πατήθρες και τα έδεσα με ενα πολύ μαλακό πανί. Στα κοντινά πετ σοπ δεν βρήκα τα φάρμακα, θα πάω αύριο στο κέντρο για να πάρω τη αντιβίωση.

----------


## jk21

πωλινα διαβασε και αυτο

http://spirosnet.wordpress.com/%CE%B1%C ... %B9%CF%82/

αντι της αλοιφης που λεει αν θελεις ψαξε σε φαρμακειο για εκχυλισμα προπολης κατα προτιμηση σε γλυκολη ή γλυκερινη οχι αιθανολη για να το εχεις και για εσωτερικη χρηση στα πουλια.αν δεν βρεις παρε το συνηθισμενο σε αιθανολη (βαμμα προπολης σε σταγονες θα ζητησεις ).διελυσε το σε λιγη γλυκερινη πχ σε 1ml γλυκερινης (αυτη των φαρμακειων κανει οποια και να χουν γιατι το θες για εξωτερικη χρηση ) 5  σταγονες προπολη και βαζε με πινελακι καθε μερα πρωι βραδυ στην παρουσα.αν εισαι αθηνα αυτη την εποχη και μπορεις να ανεβεις περιστερι ,θα σου δωσω κατι που εχω ετοιμο εγω αν θες.

----------


## douke-soula

βρηκα μια οχι και τοσο καθαρη φωτο απο το κινητο της κορης μου που φαινεται λιγο πως εχει βαλει το πατουσακι ο γιατρος αυτο ειναι που δεν το ειχε στερεωσει καλα και ο ναμ ναμ
το εβγαλε μολις ηρθαμε σπιτι . τα δυο πρωτα πατουσακια ηταν λιγο πιο σφιχτα και πιο ψηλα στο καλαμι του
παντως νομιζω οτι ετσι οπως εφτιαξες τις πατηθρες εισαι μια χαρα
εχω την centamicina σπιτι αν θες να στην δωσω πες μου

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.
Θα κοιτάξω αύριο, και αν δεν θα βρω τίποτα θα ανέβω Περιστέρι μέχρι τέλος τησ εβδομάδας, θα βρεθούμε.... ετσι κι αλλιώς πρέπει να πάω τους Κονούρες στον Ακρίβο για ενα τσεκ απ κοπράνων.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά με τον γκουλντιανάκο σου.

----------


## Windsa

Το ποδαράκι του Bluemi μετά απο αλλαγές πατήθρας και 6-7 μερες αντιβίωση Tabernil Gentamicin.





Η πληγή καθάρισε και μίκρυνε...ώμος ο όγκος δεν υποχωρεί. 
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα οτι η πληγή θα κλείσει με το καιρό αλλά όγκος θα παραμένει μέσα βαθιά στη πατούσα?
Η αντιβίωση λογικά πρέπει αν σταματήσω τώρα... Αφού δίνετε για 5-6 μέρες μόνο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Το ποδαράκι του Bluemi μετά απο αλλαγές πατήθρας και 6-7 μερες αντιβίωση Tabernil Gentamicin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η πληγή καθάρισε και μίκρυνε...ώμος ο όγκος δεν υποχωρεί. 
> Υπάρχει πιθανότητα οτι η πληγή θα κλείσει με το καιρό αλλά όγκος θα παραμένει μέσα βαθιά στη πατούσα?
> Η αντιβίωση λογικά πρέπει αν σταματήσω τώρα... Αφού δίνετε για 5-6 μέρες μόνο.


Βάλε λίγο pulvo με μια μπατονέτα.

----------


## Windsa

τι είναι pulvo?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> τι είναι pulvo?


Θα το βρεις σε αυτό το άρθρο.Υπάρχει σε όλα τα φαρμακεία. :Icon Confused: 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B7%CE%BD%CE%AC

----------


## jk21

πωλινα μαλλον δεν το επιασε καλα η αντιβιωση .φευγω αυτη τη στιγμη για επαρχια.κανε οτι σου ειπε ο κωστας .θα δουμε αν στην πορεια δωσεις αλλη απο το στομα.καλα χριστουγεννα σε ολους!

----------


## douke-soula

εδωσα στον ναμναμ την αντιβιωση 5 μερες καναμε μια διακοπη για δυο μερες 
και μετα του την συνεχισα για αλλες πεντε μερες 
βαλε λιγο πουλβο οπως σου λεει και ο Κωνσταντινος να κλεισει η πληγη
πιθανοτατα να μην φυγει τελειως το πρηξιμο 
του ναμναμ υποχωρησε παρα πολυ αλλα οχι τελειως (ο γιατρος μας ειπε οτι πιθανοτατα να ξαναεμφανιστει)
του εχω βαλει πατηθρες απο φυσικο ξυλο που ειναι πιο μαλακες απο τις πλαστικες και στην μια πλευρα ειναι λιγο λεπτες για να διαλεγει που να βαζει το ποδαρακι του

----------


## Windsa

Τα ποδαράκι του Bluemi γίνετε όλο κι καλύτερα. 
Είναι περίπου ένα μηνα που του βάζω κάθε μέρα τη αλοιφή στο πόδι.
Η πληγή στη πατούσα κλείνει, πάντως ακόμα παραμένει φουσκωμένη από πάνω.

Τώρα όμως άρχισε να χάνει τα πούπουλα!!!
Έχει μικρές γυμνές περιοχές γύρο σε ένα ματάκι, κάτω από το ράμφος, και στο στήθος, λίγο απ όλο το σώμα....το φτέρωμα του είναι χαλια. Ίσος επειδή το πιάνω στα χερια κάθε 6-7 μέρες. Στήθος, κοιλια, συκώτι φαίνονται ένταξη. Του δίνω βιταμίνες μια φορα τι εβδομάδα...

Τι μπορεί να έχει? Ίσος μπήκε σε έντονη πτερορια από άγχος? ίσος είναι κάτι άλλο? Τι να πω? Ίσος συμφέρει να του δώσω κανένα Antistress?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να έχει γυμνά σημεία δεν είναι πτερόρια αυτό.Στην πτερόρια θα βλέπεις πούπουλα κάτω στο κλουβί αλλά κανένα κενό σημείο.Στην πτερορια θα ξεκινήσει από τα φτερά πτήσης μετά το σώμα και τέλος θα τελειώσει με το κεφάλι.

----------


## jk21

πωλινα  μια αλοιφη βαζεις ενα μηνα ολοκληρο; νομιζω εδινες αντιβιωση στο νερο και μετα αν δεν συνεχισες με καποια διακοπη οπως σου ειπε η σουλα ,πιθανον να επελεξες να βαλεις πουλβο.αλλα οχι τοσο μεγαλο διαστημα.ηταν πολυ πιο προσφατα που το συζητουσαμε.οι αντιβιωσεις ακομη και οι τοπικες (αλοιφες) δημιουργουν απο παρατεταμενη χρηση μυκητιασιασεις και στην περιπτωση μας πιθανον καποια δερματικη....

----------


## Windsa

Ναι μια αλοιφή βάζω ενα μήνα. 
Αντιβίωση δεν εχω ξαναδώσει μετά.
Δηλαδή να σταματήσω τη αλοιφή και να βάζω μονο πουλβο?  
Εχω διαβάσει οτι η πτερορια απο άγχος μπορεί να αφήνει γυμνά σημεία. Δεν αρχίζει σαν απλή πτερρορια. 
Κοιτάξτε και κουτσουλιές του. Τελευταία εβδομάδα έτσι είναι. Μου φαίνεται εχει πρόβλημα το συκώτι...

----------


## jk21

πωλινα υπαρχει το λευκο στερο περιμετρικο (σχεδον) τμημα της κουτσουλιας.δεν δειχνει αμεσα να εχει κατι στην κουτσουλια παρα μονο το κιτρινο υγρο γυρω γυρω που θα επρεπε να ειναι διαφανες αλλα δεν ξερω αν επεσε νερο και εχει ποτιστει τριγυρω ή του εχεις δωσει καποιο σκευασμα με βιταμινες β που βγαινουν κιτρινες στα ουρα.

την αλοιφη σου την ρωτησα γιατι ειχα καταλαβει οτι ειχες δωσει αντιβιωση εσωτερικα στο πουλι.δεν ειχες χορηγησει τελικα καθολου;η αντιβιωση γενταμυκινης που ελεγες; οταν το προβλημα δεν ειναι επιφανειακο η απο το στομα αντιβιωση ειναι απαραιτητη.η συνεχης χρηση τοπικα αντιβιωσης στο δερμα μπορει να δημιουργησε μυκητες (εξωτερικα) που ισως εχουν επηρασει με το τριψιμο των πατηθρων και αλλα σημεια του πουλιου.αλλα αυτο ειναι μονο εικασια.

----------


## maria

Πωλίνα μήπως  να βάζεις pulvo ή betadine στη πατήθρα για να μην τον πιάνεις συνέχεια και στρεσσαρεται;Αν αλείψεις την πατήθρα και πατάει θα πηγαίνει παντού το φάρμακο αλλά θα πρέπει να την αλλάζεις 2-3 φορές τη μέρα.Δεν έχω παρόμοια εμπειρία μπορεί να λέω χαζομάρες.Έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει κάτι για τα ακάρεα;

----------


## Windsa

Εχω δώσει τη Gentamicin τότε για 6 μέρες. Τώρα βάζω μόνο αλοιφή στο πόδι και μια φορά τη εβδομάδα βιταμίνες Bogena Multivit. 
Φαίνεται νορμάλ η κουτσουλια παρά μόνο το κίτρινο υγρό γύρω. Μάλλον είναι απο βιταμίνες.

----------


## Windsa

Μαρία, ναι, του εχω κάνει θεραπεία με Pulmosan πριν 14 μέρες επιδη φάνηκε οτι εχει air sac mites.
Η Αλοιφή του βάζω σε μια μικρή πλαστική πατήθρα μπροστά στη ταΐστρα, έτσι έρχεται πολλές φορές την ημέρα για φαγητό και πατάει τη αλοιφή. 
Δεν τον πιάνω κάθε μέρα αλλα μια φορά τη εβδομάδα περίπου.

----------


## maria

Αυτό εννοούσα.Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει πτεροροια απο stress αφου δεν τον πιάνεις συχνα.Η μαμά των μωρών, στο κεφάλι της είναι σχεδόν καραφλή 6 μήνες είναι έτσι της εκανα θεραπεία με Pulmosan γιάτι και γω νόμιζα ότι έχει air sac mites.Αλλά συνεχίζει να είναι καραφλή χωρίς κανένα άλλο πρόβλημα υγείας.Οταν τη βγάλω φώτο θα ανοίξω θέμα..Νομίζω που χάνει φτερά το αγόρι σου δεν είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας.

----------


## Windsa

Μαρία, και πάλι δεν είναι λογικό να εχει καράφλα απο Pulmosan. Εγω κάνω θεραπεία σε κάθε καινούριο πουλάκι που έρχεται στο σπίτι μας και κανένα δεν εχει καράφλα.

----------


## jk21

πωλινα δεν ξερω αν δεν με εχεις καταλαβει αλλα η αλοιφη πρεπει να κοπει αμεσως.θα εβαζες δερματικη αντιβιωση πανω σε πληγη σου που δεν εκλεινε σωστα 1 μηνα και ; το πουλακι θα επιμολυνθει ή απο μηκυτες ή απο αλλο μικροβιο και θα εχεις χειροτερα .ειναι φανερο οτι το μικροβιο εχει ανθεκτικοτητα στη συγκεκριμενη αλοιφη και γνωμη μου ειναι ακομα και αλλη να βαλεις (εξωτερικα )τωρα πια κακο θα κανεις .αν και πιστευω οτι η πτεροροια εχει σχεση με την ολη θεραπεια ,οπως και να χει για μενα ειναι δευτερευον προβλημα στο πως αξιολογω την υγεια του πουλιου αυτη τη στιγμη.επισης καμμια αλοιφη στις πατηθρες.ειναι εστια συλλογης μικροβιων και το μπεταντιν δεν εξασφαλιζει και μετα την αντισηψια της περιοχης .αλοιφη οταν βαζουμε ,βαζουμε με τη συχνοτητα που πρετεινει το καθε σκευασμα (εξαρταται τον λεγομενο χρονο ημισειας ζωης του φαρμακου και για ποσες ωρες ειναι δραστικο )  και σιγουρα πριν τον υπνο ωστε να μεινει στο ποδι και κυριως να μην το ενοχλει με το ραμφος του.η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να ξαναγινει χορηγηση εσωτερικης αντιιβιωσης μαλλον ισχυροτερης αλλα νομιζω αυτο πρεπει να ειναι πια αποφαση γιατρου γιατι το πουλακι εχει επιβαρυνθει.ποια αλοιφη εβαζες;την εβαζες και παραλληλα με το πουλβο;

----------


## Windsa

Δυστυχώς ο Bluemis μου είναι πολύ αδύναμος. Κοιμάται πολύ και έχει τα φτερά του κατεβασμένα. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Δημήτρη που μου βοηθάει τηλεφωνικά με της συμβουλές του....και ψυχολογικά θα έλεγα....
Να σε καλά Δημήτρη!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Όλα θα πάνε καλά Πωλίνα,θα συνέλθει πιστεύω το πουλάκι.

----------


## douke-soula

υπαρχει περιπτωση να τον πας στον Ακρίβο μηπως σου δωσει καποια καλυτερη διαγνωση και θεραπεια;
ισως και καποια βιταμινη για να δυναμωσει;

----------


## jk21

η εξελιξη που λεει η πωλινα ειναι εντελως καινουργια (σημερα και λιγο ισως χθες )  και δεν πιστευω να εχει σχεση με την πατουσα.η αλοιφη που του εβαζε τελικα δεν ειναι αντιβιωση αλλα η tabernil pomada που απο οτι ειδα περιεχει σακιλικο οξυ (εκχυλισμα της ιτιας ,προδρομος της ασπιρινης) για να μειωνει υπαρχουσες φλεγμονες ,θειαφι επεξεργασμενο (ειναι βιολογικο ακαρεοκτονο και στα φυτα,προφανως το εχουν για να σκοτωνει τα ακαρεα στα ποδια ) και δεξαμεθαζονη ενα κορτικοστεροειδες αλλα οχι πολυ ισχυρο...βεβαια οι τοσες μερες χρησης...μονο για το τελευταιο δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση .πωλινα δεν ξερω αν ειναι οπως τα αλλα κορτιζονουχα αλλα γενικα τα κορτιζονουχα θελουν σιγα σιγα με μειωμενη δοση σταματημα.ισως να φταιει και αυτο .τωρα το σκεφτηκα.
 εχε το πουλακι καπου αρκετα ζεστα και χορηγησε την αντιβιωση.χρειαζεται ετσι κι αλλιως.αυριο την αλλαζεις με αυτη που σου ειπα.το οτι δεν εχει αδυνατισει και δεν εχει διαρροια ειναι θετικο.περιμενω φωτο για το χρωμα που ελεγες.αν μπορεις επικοινωνησε  και με το γιατρο ειτε για να το δει ,ειτε εστω να εγκρινει και την αντιβιωαση

περαστικα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πιστεύω να τα καταφέρει.Η θηλυκή μου που έχεις δύο φορές πήγε και γύρισε .Τις έδωσα αντιβίωση και την επόμενη μέρα συνήλθε.Βέβαια δεν είναι πάντα οι ίδιες περιπτώσεις αλλά δεν μας εμποδίζουν να ελπίζουμε.Περαστικά.

----------


## jk21

πωλινα ειδα τις κουτσουλιες .με προβληαματιζει λιγο το κιτρινο χρωμα στα ουρα γυρω γυρω οπου υπαρχει οπως ειπαμε για το συκωτι....δεν εχει διαρροια .τελικα η γενταμυκινη ειναι οκ ,ισως να συνεχισεις με αυτην .δεν πειραζει για το αλλο.μου ειπε η σουλα οτι την ειχε προιτεινει και σαν ειδικη  για γαστρεντερικο ο γιατρος και ειδα οτι πραγματι ειναι δραστικη.αν σε κοντινο πετσοπαδικο εχει σκευασμα με χολινη θελω να το παρεις.αλλιως να ρθεις απο δω να σου δωσω απο αυτο που εχω φτιαξει για το συκωτι.την αντιβιωση βαλτην στην ποστιστρα του κανονικα και αν δεν πινει δωστου αλλες 3 φορες απο το διαλυμα απο 1 ml μεχρι το βραδυ .να πιει συνολικα 4 ml

----------


## jk21

αυτες ειναι οι πρωινες πριν το φαρμακο για δευτερη γνωμη απο καποιον αλλο

----------

